# Lady bear hunters



## bowgodez (Jul 15, 2003)

sounds good....what price are you talking about??


----------



## ArchFam (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm game!!
yeah what kinda $$$$$ are we looking at?


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Track record with bowhunters???


Number of stands???


Red Dot will go anywhere and shoot anything, any time





Her PC is still down

TINK


----------



## ArchFam (Aug 19, 2002)

That a very impressive bear! great job!
I've shot 4 bears, when I used to live in maine and I have to say thats one of the coolest animals to hunt.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Search for the Story Heartbreak bear by Red Dot


Its a heart braker for sure


use search feature top right of page TINK


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

The hunt dates are approx May 29-June1. Arrive on Sunday, leave on Saturday or June 5-11. Firm dates not set yet. Cost is $1000, all inclusive except license, travel and tips. This includes deluxe accommodation and all meals, full guide service, game care, taxidermist on call, fishing, fly-fishing instruction if desired, scenic tours of the Bay of Fundy etc.

40+ stands in hot baits over 212,000 acres. Bowhunter success is over 80%, 100 % most years. Lodge is 60 miles from St. John, New Brunswick. Fly in to either St. John or Moncton. Airport pickup and deliver at slight addnl. charge.

Only men allowed are the guides and staff if full slate of 8 women book. Women stay in private, modern cabins next to the main lodge. All ammenities including cable tv. Hunt is being written up- for national publication.

For full details, contact me via email or pm and I'll answer all your questions and put you in touch with the lodge owner.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Red Dot is interested


Thanks TINK


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

Tink- I'll have the outfitter contact her directly as soon as he gets back from salmon fishing. Can you shoot me her phone number? 

JS


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

My appologies ladies, I was off by $200 on the price. It is $1200 U.S. I looked at the wrong column.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Sure her web site is www.bushbowhunting.com


her phone is on the web site


Cheers


Tink


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

Tink- The out fitter will be in contact.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Red dot is back from Texas


TINK


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

Complete info sent to Dot via email.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Dots new PC has not arrived 
Her old PC is stil dead.....Now I can't email her.
Thanks
I will pass it on


----------



## ultratectj (Jun 17, 2004)

great pic!


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

JUst back from New Mexico Her PC stillhas not arrived. Sorry


Tink


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

Now three spots left if anyone is interested.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

John Send info 

She has a New Dell

her email is

[email protected]



She has that time blocked out for her hunt
Thanks 
T


----------

